# East coast



## ltodd (Jun 18, 2010)

Im traveling up the east coast for 2 months so was just wondering of anyone has any reccomendations on where to go and places to stay?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

ltodd said:


> Im traveling up the east coast for 2 months so was just wondering of anyone has any reccomendations on where to go and places to stay?


The East coast from Sydney up has a lot of smaller villages and larger towns on the coastal strip but not always right on the coast itself.
Australia's Best Backpacker Hostels - YHA Australia has a good network of hostels at most places worth considering a stop.
YHA Sydney Railway Square one has old converted carriages for one of the best hostel sleeps you can have, but book a carriage if your budget extends to about $35/n for a 4bed dorm unit in one.
A bit cheaper not far from the Railway Station is Alfred Park Hostel and you'll find that on BUG - the Backpackers' Ultimate guide to budget travel in Australia.
But it's more a case of your interests as to where might suit you for there're places that are more touristy than others, some being on the quieter side.
With two months, you'll probably find a week for Sydney & Blue Mountains sufficient, another week or so up the coast with say a week for Byron Bay, Gold Coast and Brisbane and then say 5 weeks to have plenty of time for the Sunshine Coast, Fraser Island, Whitsundays and Cairns region or perhaps even factor in a week- 10 days to fly from Cairns to Darwin and get a 4-5 day tour into Kakadu and Litchfield National Parks if the budget permits.
But most hostels will have loads of brochures on local attractions and the YHA is good in that they also have good travel deals and well worthwhile taking out membership.
131500 Transport Infoline - Home is the public transport site for Sydney and a good buy to get a weekly ticket that covers harbour ferries as you'll not tire of taking harbour ferries, the trip to Manly being best way to see the harbour.


----------



## ltodd (Jun 18, 2010)

Im not going to go brisbane and gold coast just going to head up. I was looking to stay in a cheap but nice hotel for the first 2 nights in sydney just to relax, any suggestions?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

ltodd said:


> Im not going to go brisbane and gold coast just going to head up. I was looking to stay in a cheap but nice hotel for the first 2 nights in sydney just to relax, any suggestions?


Cheap and nice are not really two words that you associate too much for Sydney but if you want somewhere relaxing for a couple of nights to get over jetlag etc., what I would do is get your weeks pass and the Airport train all the way in to Circular Quay and walk down to catch a ferry across to Manly.
Somewhere like index or
Welcome to the Manly Guest House may appeal and you've got some nice walks over there and plenty of cafes and bars in a beachside or near beach atmosphere.


----------

